# are onset times the same for humalog/novorapid?



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

just checking these have the same onset /peak times etc as ive just received novorapid and it was humalog that ive used previously ?

just want to double check before i shoot it ! :thumb:


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Novorapid (insulin aspart) is faster onset than Humalog (insulin lispro) but not by much.

10-20 mins if injected in the abdominal wall. Peak 1-3 hours. Humalog 15-30 mins onset. Peak 30mins-2.5 hours. Duration of each depends on many factors in bodybuilders, and can differ significantly.

Novorapid is synthetic whereas Humalog is from the chemical alteration of human insulin.

Both pretty much the same though imo. Top quality if done right.


----------

